# Caracas overtakes Manhattan to be the most expensive place for expats in the Americas



## adam_longworth

I think the info is misleading, 

Caracas can be the cheapest ( black market exchange) or most expensive (official exchange, foreign VISA cards etc) in the world.
Nobody uses the official exchange rate and nobody should use a foreign credit card here in Venezuela, as they pick and choose which exchange rate to charge you. Everybody uses the "black market" exchange rate which is the official rate for all Venezuelans......https://dolartoday.com/.

The city is a bad idea to visit for security reasons but not due to prices!

Kind Regards
Adam


----------

